# Box perch



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Is 10x10 big enough for a box perch?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

That's the size I'm going to use. I was even thinking of going 8" wide.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

no small then 6 or 7 then you be good....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How deep are these box perchs? 6 or 7 inches across isn't wide enough, unless they are deep perchs, where the bird can stand facing forward. Even then..............kinda narrow I think.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> How deep are these box perchs? 6 or 7 inches across isn't wide enough, unless they are deep perchs, where the bird can stand facing forward. Even then..............kinda narrow I think.


if they are homers I would go no smaller then 11" X 11" inches but prefer 12" x 12"inches .


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> Is 10x10 big enough for a box perch?


10"x10" is probably fine for rollers or other smaller birds. For homers, I would go with 12"x12".


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I see that this is a old post, So what is a good size for young birds. Would 10/10 work?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

my box perches are 7 inches long by 9 tall .... and only like 3 inches wide ..birds can lay down and have lots of room ... think in the wild do they have a 12x12 stick to land on??? . i like the poop to fall onto my slat floor and fall out ....i dont want them trying to build nest and such in them its a spot for one bird to chill out and relax ..


----------

